# Church Cookbooks



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2008)

The ladies in my church have produced (some time ago) a church cookbook (entitled "A Table Well-Furnished") with recipes contributed by members. Are there any other church cookbooks to be found here on the PB?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 22, 2008)

I have one; it is called 'The Pastor Just Called with the Pretense that He Wants to Make a Visit But Since He Scheduled it at 6:00 pm it Is Obvious that He Did it so He Can Mooch Off of us Again'


----------



## christiana (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a copy of the one by the ladies of my church a few years back. Some really great recipes are in most church cookbooks! 

There is even a really funny recipe for Elephant Stew in it. Hilarious!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2008)

Any others?


----------

